# Found this crawling in my viv



## elmoisfive

I found a couple of these little guys crawling on the broms in one of my vivs. Any thoughts about what they are? I'm afraid I know the answer  but interested in others thoughts. TIA.

Bill


----------



## Catfur

Soil Nematodes?


----------



## Dane

Looks like a slug to me. Freshly hatched too.


----------



## elmoisfive

Yeah....looks like a slug to me as well....big sigh...  

Bill


----------



## Dunner97074

Slug would be my first impression too. Ah Pluck it! :lol: 
Mike


----------



## khoff

Looks like a grindal worm to me. They are decomposers and are beneficial to the vivarium.


----------



## farmchica22

When I posted pics/questions on another type of worm I found in my viv I was told that they were Grindel worms (white, and thread-like). I'm tempted to say that those are some kind of slug/nematode.


----------



## Guest

Grindal worms don't look anything like that, it's a slug.


----------



## khoff

The grindal worms in my tank look just like that when curled up and I assure you the ones in my tanks are NOT slugs. The white threadlike worms are whiteworms, not Grindal worms. I was one of the people to answer that thread also. Both are beneficial decomposers though. When it moves, if it stretches its body real thin, its a grindal worm. If it always looks short and fat, its probably a baby slug.


----------



## Shockfrog

I don't really know what they are, they are very common in vivs here in Holland and nobody seems to know what they are. I do know they are not beneficial and they become a real pain in the ass as they reproduce. These little worms feed on fruitflies and other insects. They tend to come out of hiding at night and pray on your FF's. They leave sucked dry corpses on your plants and glass which in time will look like a graveyard of flies.
I usually collect them once or twice every week to control them but I can't get them out.

Good luck!

Remco


----------



## Darks!de

Definitely looks like a baby slug, especially with all the mucus.

Luke


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*.*

Chop it up and feed it to your tads.
Dave


----------



## StevenBonheim

That is a proboscis worm. A soil living nemertean that will rid your tank of springtails and fruit flies. I have found no way to get rid of them besides sitting next to the tank at night and plucking them out one by one. Good luck!


----------



## Twny4svn

Just a thought place the frogs in a different tank and then put salt in there on the substrate and dont mist. It might dry them out, Just a thought.


----------



## Filip

Hi guys, 
any more news about these worms?
I have them crawling around an eating all the fruitflies and springtails... where does this worm originally come from? From our gardens or is it a tropical creature?
Greetz,
Filip


----------



## Homer

khoff said:


> The grindal worms in my tank look just like that when curled up and I assure you the ones in my tanks are NOT slugs. The white threadlike worms are whiteworms, not Grindal worms. I was one of the people to answer that thread also. Both are beneficial decomposers though. When it moves, if it stretches its body real thin, its a grindal worm. If it always looks short and fat, its probably a baby slug.


It's definitely not a Grindal worm. I have cultured both Grindal worms and white worms, and Grindal worms are simply a warmer-growing species that are closely related to White worms. Grindal worms look just like white worms, but are slightly tan or gray in color, and produce better in 70 degree temps. White worms flourish between 50-60 degree temps.


----------



## elmoisfive

I can't believe this thread was resurrected after all this time. Anyway, to put everyone's mind at ease, the critter in question in my original post was a slug...emphasis on WAS :twisted: 

Bill


----------



## melissa68

*ah...Bill...*

looks like a "bug" to me!!! ;-)

Melis


----------



## Guest

No these are nemerteans:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/ ... teans.html

Im currently looking on a way to get rid of them in my vivs.

They are NOT slugs.


----------



## Filip

Thanks mate, this is really the info I was looking for! Keeping the tanks a little dryer helped to reduce but not te eradicate this pest!
Only 2 tanks are infected for the moment!
If they are really numerous, the frogs tend to get stressed so be carefull of this 'worms'!!!


----------

